# grooming pics



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Are they supposed to be that size?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not really my sister is making them smaller as I type hahah 

The groomer cut him that big so I dunno if it was her preference or what.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg xD those are huge! I bet they looked silly when he was moving around! Do you have any full body pics of them?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Perhaps they could be moved forward too. I think she did a nice line between the Rosette and the Jacket. Some people make this line too wide, IMO.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok more updates


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's looking much better! And I see the clipped off all the fly aways from his legs and tail base too! Is it a little nerve racking for her to trim them?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Now see I think she trimmed the Rosette back instead of taking it more forward. I prefer a thinner line between Rosette and Jacket. While technically the Rosette is supposed to be centered on the hip bone, you don't want it to look like it is falling off the back. 

Can we see him stacked?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Now see I think she trimmed the Rosette back instead of taking it more forward. I prefer a thinner line between Rosette and Jacket. While technically the Rosette is supposed to be centered on the hip bone, you don't want it to look like it is falling off the back.
> 
> Can we see him stacked?


I see what you mean, all well it will grow back. 

I will get one stacked in a second


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's UKC not many will even notice something that small.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> It's UKC not many will even notice something that small.


i know that is why I am not worried , he is already a CH this is just for fun nothing else really.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh pretty -pretty :target:

Of course - I have NO knowledge about show grooming but just from a memory - do front legs need to have little bit "lower" bracelets - I apologize
for my total ignorance - maybe it is just a personal preference of a groomer or owner and has nothing to do with anything *blush *blush*blush ...

*He looks great to me always and in any cut *: )))) !!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he could do with his front braclets being a tad lower (it's making his legs look short at the mo!), but at the same time having them a touch higher than the back ones helps the overall 'uphill' look rather than them looking like they're sloping downwards!!! It could also be the angle of the photo isn't helping too...? He needed his back legs out behind him a bit more to be stacked properly, it makes his back legs look hunched! His back toes need to be back out in a line straight down from his butt.

mmm I can just imagine giving his wee nekkid hinney a slap! LOL! He's sooo gorgeous, and I LOVE his coat!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys! we will move rosettes forward next time 

I will stack him for real tomorrow when I got to my aunts house. Then post so then you guys can see him outside and feel free to give more advice.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! What an amazing colour! 

_mmm I can just imagine giving his wee nekkid hinney a slap! LOL! _ 

I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Very impressive! It's a lot of work so good job...
If you happen to be there the same day as H and M, see if you guys can get a picture of the two of them together. They may meet again someday. <g>


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He is beautiful! I love his color


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Very impressive! It's a lot of work so good job...
> If you happen to be there the same day as H and M, see if you guys can get a picture of the two of them together. They may meet again someday. <g>


I will be going to Sat so if she will be their I will take pictures for you, for sure


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

How exciting love the grooming tips.. he is gorgeous Roxy !!!!! His color is amazing.. Slap his nekked butt for me too God I love doing that HA HA.. so funny that everyone else does too...


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

He is gorgeous and very impressive!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You guys are all a bunch of sick, nekked butt slappers!!  He's beautiful, Roxy! Now you can give him a nice little rub on that stingin' butt from all the slaps!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful boy


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I just love Enzo! He is absolutely the prettiest red Poodle I've ever seen. Good luck at the show! Any more plans to show in AKC?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is lovely Roxy. His c olour is fabulous!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> You guys are all a bunch of sick, nekked butt slappers!!  He's beautiful, Roxy! Now you can give him a nice little rub on that stingin' butt from all the slaps!


Oh ya butt slappin ! It is all that and a box of chocolates!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

My sister took him to the shop to bathe him now he is all poofy


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh - HOW PRETTY  !!!!!

You should make some portraits too - for all of us to "indulge" LOL if you do not mind :hippie: LOL

I just LOVE his skin color - it is like "pink gold" or "virgin cooper" - just fabulous !!!! :nod:


----------

